# Phone Connection "Negotiating"



## jimhannon (Aug 25, 2003)

Hello all,
I just got my daughters old Hughes DVR40. It hasn't been used in 2.5 years. I got a new card today and activated it. Presently, I only have 1 satellite cable coming into sat 1 input, (the other will be connected this weekend). My problem is when I go and make the necessary changes to the dial in number, the receiver prepares, dials but does not connect. Without it connecting, I cannot get the list of local dialup numbers. Without the local dialup number, I cannot update the guide data or get the latest software updates. 
I have checked the line. I have a dial tone, using the same phone line. I tried my other Directv dvr, same phone line, different cord. My other box dials connects and gets updates. Any thoughts?

frustrated!


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Do you by any chance use DSL broadband internet?


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

jimhannon said:


> Without the local dialup number, I cannot update the guide data..


BTW, all guide data comes over the satellite.


----------



## jimhannon (Aug 25, 2003)

JimSpence said:


> Do you by any chance use DSL broadband internet?


Yes I do have SBC or AT&T DSL. But I tried it with the DSL Filter on and off with no results either way.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Do you have another filter you could use?


----------



## jimhannon (Aug 25, 2003)

JimSpence said:


> Do you have another filter you could use?


Yes I do. The filter is doing what it is supposed to do for the DSL. I am connected to it right now. It is the same line as my Directv receiver. Is there a reason the directv would not work when connected directly to the phone jack wall outlet? Could there be another reason? The wall phone jack works perfectly well, just can't get the DVR40 to connect.

thanks


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

As you know the DSL filter is used to keep the phone and DSL signals separate. If possible try running a phone line from a different location. Also, disconnect your DSL modem as a test.


----------



## jimhannon (Aug 25, 2003)

JimSpence said:


> As you know the DSL filter is used to keep the phone and DSL signals separate. If possible try running a phone line from a different location. Also, disconnect your DSL modem as a test.


OK, I just tried another phone cord on a different phone jack in a different room without the dsl filter on. It still does the same thing, when it gets to the connect area it goes into negotiating for about 10 minutes and then ends with a failure to connect message. Everything else works fine on the unit. 
The software is 3.1.
I just rebooted and went through the whole setup. Same results!!!

I give up...........


----------



## l2bengtrek (May 31, 2006)

stupid question.....have you tried running another guided setup and changing the zip and everything? I haven't done it in a while but somewhere in the setup is the option to dial an 800 number to obtain new numbers. It might be just trying to dial and old number that's no longer in service. You hadn't mentioned whether you did that or not.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Try the phone jack in the other room with a filter.

Also, disconnect the DSL modem as a test. We need to eliminate as much as we can before saying it is the TiVo.

If possible you might want to get your phone company to install a data/voice filter where the line comes into the house. This device has two outputs, one for the phone(s) and one for DSL. This way you won't need individual filters for each telephonic device.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

I wouldn't spend too much time/effort trying to get it to work since a phone connection is completely unnecessary for the DTivo to function.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

True, but the OP needs it to connect to get through the guided setup and the latest software version.


----------



## Hstevens (Sep 25, 2002)

I also have a DSL line and was having a similar problem. I noticed that our guide data was not up to date on my R10 receiver and went to the settings screen to force a phone call for an update but could not connect. . After several minutes of trouble shooting to no avail, I put the receiver in standby and then unplugged the receiver for 15 minutes. After the reboot everything is fine. I then tried to force a phone call and it connected with no problems. I am not sure what the problem was so I don't know if I am of any help to you but if you haven't already, maybe you should think about rebooting. Just a suggestion.


----------



## jimhannon (Aug 25, 2003)

l2bengtrek said:


> stupid question.....have you tried running another guided setup and changing the zip and everything? I haven't done it in a while but somewhere in the setup is the option to dial an 800 number to obtain new numbers. It might be just trying to dial and old number that's no longer in service. You hadn't mentioned whether you did that or not.


Hi,
I did try a guided setup. I entered my own zip code, dish type etc... then went into the phone setup, changed the old area code to mine and dialed. It prepare, dials trys to connect but just negotiates. When it dials there is no 800 number to see or change.
I haven't tried to unplug for a reboot yet. I will give that a try after work this evening.
And the reason I really want to connect is to receive the software upgrades.

Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## jimhannon (Aug 25, 2003)

Well I tried an unplug reboot with no luck. I guess the problem is with the unit. I asked my daughter if she knew of any problem with the phone call in. She wasn't sure because she never checked. It shows that it has been 734 days since the last successful call. Not too surprising since she says it hadn't been hooked up for a year or two.
I'm not sure where to go from here......

Is there another way to update the software from the current 3.1......?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

jimhannon said:


> ...
> Is there another way to update the software from the current 3.1......?


Do a search for Instantcake. There you can buy a CD or download the latest software for your model.

Here's a very lengthy thread with a whole lot of info.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=265929


----------



## jimhannon (Aug 25, 2003)

JimSpence said:


> Do a search for Instantcake. There you can buy a CD or download the latest software for your model.
> 
> Here's a very lengthy thread with a whole lot of info.
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=265929


Quick question...
If I use the InstantCake ISO, with the new drive in the Hughes unit, will I need to do a phone call in during the setup process at 1st boot? Does that make sense?
If I can't make a call in now, will a call in be required to finish the install/setup after installing the InstantCake dirve in my unit?

thanks


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Always use a DSL Filter if you have DSL.

Also, as you have done, make sure you have the correct Zip Code.

There is a 800 number available make you need to contact Directv to get that number.

It sounds to me like there is a problem with the Dial up Modem in the unit.


----------



## jimhannon (Aug 25, 2003)

OK,
Update.... I disconnected my Main Directv HDVR2 and hooked up the SD-DVR. It connected there and I finally got my local dial-in number. I then forced a call and it is retrieving an update now. Hopefully it is the 6.2 update.\ *It was not the 6.2 update.*
Question: How long is the download for the 6.2 update? Any idea how many calls it takes to actually get the update?
I will leave it swapped out until the update happens, then switch them back to where they will be.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

If I remember correctly, mine took almost 2.5 hours to download the 6.2 update before I hacked my DTivo units and did away with any dial in updates.


----------



## jimhannon (Aug 25, 2003)

One more thing as I wait for the 6.2 update. When I swapped receiver locations, I forced a call with my old Hughes DVR2 in the room where I couldn't get the newer SD-DVR to connect. Well, my old unit called and connected just fine. Nothing was changed, same phone cord, same phone jack...
I'm not sure what to make of that... very strange.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Then it could be a failed modem in the DVR40


----------

